# Office 365 >  >  Make one Excel worksheet from two worksheets

## Jerilyn

Hi, I have Office 365 and what I am trying to do is make one Excel worksheet with data from two worksheets.  One data field is common between the two worksheets; just the name of the field in the header is different.

Here's an example of what I need to do.

In table one, there are three data fields.
In table two, there are four data fields.

I want to combine data from the two worksheets (based on the common data field between the two worksheets) so that there are a total of seven data fields for each row of data.  I have looked at the help files and tried multiple things, but can't figure it out. It seems like this should be a relatively simple thing to do.

I also posted the same question to MrExcel. Here is the link.

http://www.mrexcel.com/forum/excel-q...sheet-two.html


Thank you,

Jerilyn  :Smilie:

----------


## alansidman

Perhaps the vlookup function is what you need.  Here is a link on how to use it

http://www.techonthenet.com/excel/formulas/vlookup.php

----------


## alansidman

crossposted:  http://www.mrexcel.com/forum/excel-q...sheet-two.html

Your post does not comply with Rule 8 of our Forum RULES. *Do not crosspost your question on multiple forums without including links here to the other threads on other forums*.  

Cross-posting is when you post the same question in other forums on the web. The last thing you want to do is waste people's time working on an issue you have already resolved elsewhere.  We prefer that you not cross-post at all, but if you do (and it's unlikely to go unnoticed), you MUST provide a link (copy the url from the address bar in your browser) to the cross-post. 

Expect cross-posted questions without a link to be closed and a message will be posted by the moderator explaining why. We are here to help so help us to help you!

Read *this* to understand why we ask you to do this, and then please edit your first post to include links to any and all cross-posts in any other forums (not just this site).

----------


## Jerilyn

Hi,

Sorry about the cross posting. I will be aware of that in the future. I looked at your VLOOKUP example and the example looks for a specific value in one of the columns.  I am trying to match values from two different tables in order to create one table. There's got to be a way to do this.  In looking at Excel 2016, they said VLOOKUP is in prior versions.  The column name is Provider ID in two different tables.  The values in each row for Provider ID are different.  I want to add data (columns) from table 2 to table 1 for each row (Provider ID).

I would appreciate from anyone any suggestions on what to do.  I am stuck.

Thanks,

Jerilyn

----------


## Jerilyn

Sorry about the cross posting. I edited my original post to include the link. I hope I did it right.

I am still stuck on my question. Any advice on how I can solve my problem would be greatly appreciated.

Thank you much.

Jerilyn

----------


## alansidman

Attach a sample workbook.  Make sure there is just enough data to demonstrate your need.  Include a BEFORE sheet and an AFTER sheet in the workbook if needed to show the process you're trying to complete or automate.  Make sure your desired results are shown, mock them up manually if necessary.  

Remember to desensitize the data.

Click on GO ADVANCED and then scroll down to Manage Attachments to open the upload window (or use the paperclip icon).

----------


## Jerilyn

Hi, thank you for your reply.

I have 3 attachments.  The source tables are Table1 and Table2.  The expected result is in Table3-Expected Result.

Thank you for your help!

Jerilyn  :Smilie:

----------


## alansidman

Here is how I would approach this.
1. Copy Table 2 to your new workbook.
2. In your new workbook, highlight columns D,E,F, and G.
3. Insert new columns so that the rate is now in column H.
4. Using the Vlookup function. Put this formula in column D and copy down.  =VLOOKUP([@HAEntityID],Table1.xlsx!Table2[#Data],3,0)
5. In column E, use this formula and copy down.  =VLOOKUP([@HAEntityID],Table1.xlsx!Table2[#Data],4,0)
6. In column F,  =VLOOKUP([@HAEntityID],Table1.xlsx!Table2[#Data],5,0)
7. In column G, =VLOOKUP([@HAEntityID],Table1.xlsx!Table2[#Data],2,0)

----------

